# One Heack Of A Deal... =)



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Im sorta new to the site... and fish keeping in general. Some of you might have seen my post about my 55 gal tank with a top fin 60. Had i done abit more research before i bought the tank, i probably wouldnt of bought it. The topfin filtration is useless pretty much for piranhas and to make it long term i would be spening at least 200 dollars or more, then upgrading the tank anyway when my rbp get bigger.

Anyway i scored one heack of a deal tonight. 72gal tank 4'x18"x18", an amazingly sturdy wooden cabinet with TONS of storage, a FLUVAL 305 cannister filter with extra parts kit, a FLUVAL 405 filter with extra parts kit. Only thing it doesnt have is the media. I also got 2x200w heaters, tons of timers, a hose and syphon unit. The 405 was used for 3 months then the tank was taken down. The tanks silicone looks perfect and there are no major scratches. Oh and there are two MASSIVE in tank fluval filters i will post some pics of.

I traded the guy a 32" 720p Panasonic LCD TV i won in a 10$ raffle about 6 months ago.... and got everything above.

What is the best way to clean the canster filters and tank? They are all in great condition and barely look dirty but of course i want to clean them. HOT HOT water and a good scrub pad? (thats what i did with the 55gal) Is it possible to test both the filters without media in them... for leaks? And can i do this in a bucket?

Some pics of what i got...


















































The last one is the 405 housing... i took it apart and it looks brand new. Still has a new plastic smell

Im getting new tubing, and im hoping i will be able to buy those clips they use with these filters, to bring the flex hose over the top of the tank.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice! I always clean my tanks with warm water and dish soap outside then give it a real good rinse, and you can test out the filters without media just set it up like it did have media in it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You pulled the trigger on it I see... Nice score man


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice deal. you can test the filters without media, just make sure you use clean water.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the pickup


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow tht is a steal!! Congrats... honestly tho canister filters are a pain in the but to put back together


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Use warm water and white vinegar... HOT water can damage the silicone, and any soaps or chemicals are a pain in the ass to get all the way out.

You can run the canisters without media just fine, and if you do have any leaks most of the O rings are available at a local hardware store.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

P-Freak101 said:


> Wow tht is a steal!! Congrats... honestly tho canister filters are a pain in the but to put back together


I took them apart and reaasembled them a couple times last night (with the help of a youtube video from fluval) just so i know how they work and what to expect. I find them fairly simple (so far) lol

The previous person who used it as you can see used stiff curved tubing on each canister... all the videos and info i can find on these have people using flex hose with some awesome 'clips' to hold the hose in place when it comes over the top of the tank. Do i HAVE to use the expensive 'FLUVAL' hose? or can i use some hose clamps and standard tubing from a hardware store? And does anyone know if the clamps are available to buy? I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

XiDiS said:


> Wow tht is a steal!! Congrats... honestly tho canister filters are a pain in the but to put back together


I took them apart and reaasembled them a couple times last night (with the help of a youtube video from fluval) just so i know how they work and what to expect. I find them fairly simple (so far) lol

The previous person who used it as you can see used stiff curved tubing on easy canister... all the videos and info i can find on these have people using flex hose with some awesome 'clips' to hold the hose in place when it comes over the top of the tank. Do i HAVE to use the expensive 'FLUVAL' hose? or can i use some hose clamps and standard tubing from a hardware store? And does anyone know if the clamps are available to buy? I cant find them anywhere.
[/quote]

You can use any clear vinyl tubing from a hardware store... you dont want to use metal hose clamps, because eventually they rust and bind up. you can find plastic ones HERE but not typically at a hardware store.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Is this the best way to setup the filters? I dont have a poerhead or anything for the tank yet... but i figure with this setup the pumps should provide me with some current correct?

Excuse my Paint skills LOL


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

XiDiS said:


> Wow tht is a steal!! Congrats... honestly tho canister filters are a pain in the but to put back together


I took them apart and reaasembled them a couple times last night (with the help of a youtube video from fluval) just so i know how they work and what to expect. I find them fairly simple (so far) lol

The previous person who used it as you can see used stiff curved tubing on each canister... all the videos and info i can find on these have people using flex hose with some awesome 'clips' to hold the hose in place when it comes over the top of the tank. Do i HAVE to use the expensive 'FLUVAL' hose? or can i use some hose clamps and standard tubing from a hardware store? And does anyone know if the clamps are available to buy? I cant find them anywhere.
[/quote]
Lol my cascade 700 was a PAIN


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

How so? Pain to find tubing? Or pain assmbling? My cascade 700 is doing pretty well so far.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Is my setup for the filters ok? Or should I have I have one of each at each of the tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats how I would set them up (the diagram)


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome deal buddy!! I found the Fluvals really simple!!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Its nice to see someone getting a great deal sometimes!!!!


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Congrats on the trade. Good deal for you i'd say


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone







I have the tank on its stand all cleaned out ready to go. I filled it last night for a leak check and hooked up both of my filters. They both run perfectly with no leaks. And the tank is a beauty. Im just waiting onf filter media to start the cycling proccess.


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally got my package in the mail.... so i can setup my 75 gal tank. This is one monster bag of bio media.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Im pumped for ya man, what kinda substrate and deco do ya got?


----------



## XiDiS (Aug 27, 2011)

I have just a regular fine natural looking gravel. And some random plants im going to take form my other tank. I have a few pieces of driftwood that just started to sink over the weekend. So hopefully i will have a few pieces in there. I need to find some cheap ass fish to put in there for now. Either Cichlads or Molly's

i wish i had some black subtrate to put in there. But moneys a lil tight right now so i gotta make do with what i have. I got enough gravel for 2" in my 55gal and 75gal for 30 bucks =)


----------

